#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 有關於表情符號的問題‧‧‧‧‧‧

## 斯冰菊

TO  YOCHING：

      本狼是斯冰菊，你好。本狼想提出的BUG是：表情符號之前是自行點擊會出現一個小視窗，上面有大約十個的分類，各獸可以選擇要哪個類別；現在變成右邊隨機十五個表情符號，點了「更多」之後，出現的是一大串的表情符號，雖然應該無一缺漏，然而其排序雜亂無章，要找尋同類的表情符號所花費的時間相較之前多了許多。

      本狼懇請閣下將表情符號分門別類，以便眾獸之擇取。(六體投地)

                                                                                   凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                                           101/10/16    22:01

----------


## yoching

你提出這個建議是很好。
不過因該怎麼分類我可是沒有頭緒。

或許你可以幫忙分類一下，我再來做設定。

記得~~~我只是「技術」。並不會去處理管理相關的事務的。

也可以請管理員給我分類的標準。我再依標準配合處理。

----------


## yoching

我事先依照其圖樣大致上分了一下。其它還請麻煩是否還要細分再說一下。

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

分類後已經方便很多了,
要細分的話,可否將狼表情中的jcdragon分來?
因為jcdragon是繼狼表情之後第二位
使用量高的表情符號。如果和狼表情混在一起的話
找尋方面會比較費神。謝謝
PS:jcdragon中文好像是小龍兄弟

----------


## yoching

斯冰菊已經有給我相關的分類表，我會再處理一下。

----------


## yoching

已經處理分類完成，此案件將結束處理。如有任何問題再回文

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  YOCHING：

      非常謝謝你喔。已經沒有問題了。辛苦囉。(六體投地) :wuffer_glee: 

                                               凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                       101/10/17    20:38

----------

